# VBForums UtilityBank > UtilityBank - Utilities >  [VB6] Slider User Control

## zeezee

Hello Everyone. 
This is my first ever post in Utility Bank. And this is my first ever User Control. Use this control as you want and modify as you like. I have tested this and works fine for now. How ever,  bugs/ errors could occur when you execute this. Please give your feed back after using.





> *Title*		: Slider Control		
> *Description*	: This control can be used as a silder control to get values between give Minimum Value and a 		Given Maximum Value. Control can handle Singel Pricision Floating Point Numbers , both positive 			and Negative. It can also be used in two orientations - Horizontal or Vertical. Check the Demo 		Project for more features
> 
> *Feature list*	: 
>  Generate Numbers From given Minimum Amount to given Maximum Amount			 Supports for Single Pricision Floating Point Numbers			 Supports Value rounding to given number of Decimal; Points			 Supports For Negative Numbers			 Supports Horizontol or Vertical Orientaion			 Supports Key Board Navigation- Arrow keys and PageUp PageDown Keys			 Back Colour and Slider Colour can be changed			 Border Can Be Changed			 Mouse Pointer Can be Changed	                 Increment Values can be changed
> 
> *Screen-shots*  
> 
> 
> ...



Last Update Date : 2007-11-11
Current Version    : zzSlider Ver 1.02 Beta




> *Known Bugs   :*
> ToolTip Doesnt WorkSmooth Scrolling not working. The test project, before the use control, changed values when the mouse was moving.
>        In the user control, the slider movement is visible but value change only occurs when the mouse is released.
>        Change event is raised in Value Change but still not working. needs to fix this.


 :wave:

----------


## zeezee

******** Reserved *************

----------


## Fazi

Hey, Great work !!!

----------


## zeezee

Thanks Fazi  :Smilie: 


 :wave:

----------


## OmariCelestine

> Hello Everyone. 
> This is my first ever post in Utility Bank. And this is my first ever User Control. Use this control as you want and modify as you like. I have tested this and works fine for now. How ever,  bugs/ errors could occur when you execute this. Please give your feed back after using.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last Update Date : 2007-11-11
> Current Version    : zzSlider Ver 1.02 Beta


I can't get it to work with vb 2010.

----------


## dilettante

This is VB6, not VB.Net 2010 code.

----------


## bluemoon4ever

> This is VB6, not VB.Net 2010 code.


of course its vb6, it was posted in 2007, so how can it be for VB.NET 2010? lol  :wave:

----------


## passel

> of course its vb6, it was posted in 2007, so how can it be for VB.NET 2010? lol


Well technically, VB.Net code written in 2007 would most likely work without issue in VB.Net 2010, so the date has less to do with the issue than the language.
This was written for VB6, not VB.Net is the issue.
If it was VB.Net code in 2007 (VB.Net 2005, being the latest at that point), it probably would work in any of the last five versions of .Net since then.

----------


## Nightwalker83

> of course its vb6, it was posted in 2007, so how can it be for VB.NET 2010? lol


You do realize that the .NET project can work in other versions of VB.NET too not just 2010?

----------

